# Just smile!



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

I see there's been a lot of tension around the forum lately, so to lighten things up a bit, look at Pancake trying to get the cricket out of her foam tube  She's too cute for me!


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

She's so cute! I love just sitting and watching them play and investigate things! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Very cute. What kind of camera are you using? 

My hedgehog has the exact same cat ball, he loves it!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Pancake! You are wonderful!! I love the last picture!!!


----------

